# stray cat, severely jaundiced,



## oldie48 (28 July 2016)

Hi a stray cat turned up today, very thin with jaundice and a swollen tummy. He's quite lively though and eating well TBH was starving! I took him to the vet but no identification and although tiny is fully grown. He's been wandering for a while by the look of him but is not feral. Vet said not to get into tests as likely to be very expensive and prognosis was not good. I brought him home and am happy to look after him until he needs to be PTS, he's a lovely friendly little fellow. Any advice, really! Vet gave me a list of horrid diseases that would cause the symptoms he has but I'd still like to think he's got a few more years, ever the optimist! He's not in pain and vet said although RSPCA would probably PTS, he's not in pain and is OK to keep going for now. I've had him wormed and de-ticked.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (28 July 2016)

I know stray cats  need to be blood tested for FIV. and chipped etc.


----------



## oldie48 (28 July 2016)

Thanks, temp was normal, is eating and eyes are fine although vet did mention this as a possibility. she didn't suggest chipping either.


----------



## Ninarodders (5 August 2016)

I thought it was standard practice to suggest chipping. Even I do but I'm not even vet or nurse etc.


----------



## Tyssandi (6 August 2016)

oldie48 said:



			Hi a stray cat turned up today, very thin with jaundice and a swollen tummy. He's quite lively though and eating well TBH was starving! I took him to the vet but no identification and although tiny is fully grown. He's been wandering for a while by the look of him but is not feral. Vet said not to get into tests as likely to be very expensive and prognosis was not good. I brought him home and am happy to look after him until he needs to be PTS, he's a lovely friendly little fellow. Any advice, really! Vet gave me a list of horrid diseases that would cause the symptoms he has but I'd still like to think he's got a few more years, ever the optimist! He's not in pain and vet said although RSPCA would probably PTS, he's not in pain and is OK to keep going for now. I've had him wormed and de-ticked.
		
Click to expand...

Hand him to the Cats protection, they will do what is best


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 August 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			Hand him to the Cats protection, they will do what is best
		
Click to expand...

Well, in my experience they will not be any better than OP looking after him, if he needs to be pts, please have it done. I don't think RSPCA  will be interested as you have taken him in.
Vets are very reluctant to suggest that pts is the best option, but it might be their thinking in this instance, as there is more expense anticipated.


----------



## Tyssandi (6 August 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			Well, in my experience they will not be any better than OP looking after him, if he needs to be pts, please have it done. I don't think RSPCA  will be interested as you have taken him in.
Vets are very reluctant to suggest that pts is the best option, but it might be their thinking in this instance, as there is more expense anticipated.
		
Click to expand...

True

 but then the CPL will cover the cost, where as if OP  does not want to spent money or cannot. If he recovers they can re home him so it is down to OP if they want to pay to treat him for his liver and do what ever bloods and test that need doing, or let the charity take what ever medical or test treatment he needs, as this is a stray not a pet.  The OP might not have the finances to cover them, where as a charity will have,  and there is also the time taken to administer what ever treatment like needles etc which the OP might not be willing or able to inject.    So it is not all that clear cut till vets done thorough examination and test to see what the actual treatment and prognoses is for this wee sole.


----------



## chillipup (6 August 2016)

I'd at least contact CPL with a picture of said kitty, just in case he has been genuinely lost and the owner could still be looking for him. Perhaps contact local vets with his details and Facebook too? Did the vet say how old he thought the cat was? Elderly cats often wander off and get themselves lost.


----------



## Zero00000 (6 August 2016)

One of my cats (who never came inside unless he was under the weather) became severely jaundiced, a quick blood test revealed he had liver fluke, his chances were not very good so we had him pts, 
The blood test cost about £40 and we knew by the next morning


----------



## oldie48 (6 August 2016)

Having put a pic up on FB he was claimed by someone who live cross country from me, so I no longer have him.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 August 2016)

Lets hope he gets appropriate treatment.
I hope they paid vets bills to date.


----------



## oldie48 (6 August 2016)

They promised to get him looked at by their vet and I only paid for worming, so not a lot. 



Bonkers2 said:



			Lets hope he gets appropriate treatment.
I hope they paid vets bills to date.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chillipup (6 August 2016)

oldie48 said:



			Having put a pic up on FB he was claimed by someone who live cross country from me, so I no longer have him.
		
Click to expand...

If you got their address OP and are still worried about him, (especially if they didn't say he was already under vet treatment) I'd give RSPCA a call and explain the situation, and ask them to visit.


----------

